# Where they at?



## rhino2003 (Aug 18, 2006)

Are there good numbers of geese within a 60 miles radius of Bismarck? If so where you seeing them?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ya if any one can put me on birds within 100 miles of Minot I would appreciate it. PM me!! :withstupid:


----------



## rhino2003 (Aug 18, 2006)

If you don't want to post it on here you can email me at [email protected].


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

That's the way to go about scouting and save gas money..........have someone else do it for ya. :lame: :roll:

Alex


----------



## rhino2003 (Aug 18, 2006)

Lame huh? If I could afford to fill my truck more than once a week I'd go scouting on my own. Obviously I don't make as much as you do.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

ya goosegrinder I have a wife, kids, and a dog to feed and no money to put in the tank for scouting. However I do have a trailer full of dekes, guns, ammo, calls, flags, blinds and gas to go kill birds so come on man tell me where the birds are!!!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I heard that there were a lot of geese on the river in Bismarck.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Rhino,
You might make more than me.........who cares. I just think it's lame to ask others who put in the time to scout for places to find birds. Now,if you don't have the time to scout(cause of work/school/family) and then pitch in some gas money to others,I could understand that. Also,if ya don't have enough money to buy gas except for going to work and regular driving,then how ya gonna get to the field to hunt? How ya gonna buy shells? I don't make alot of money but I have priorities. I'd rather spend my extra money on scouting and finding good fields rather than sitting in a bar, buying fast food all the time, buying the goodies at the gas station,etc. Also,I do some odd jobs thruout the off season to have the money to go hunting,scouting,fishing,etc. Just something to consider cause this waterfowl hunting is an expensive sport.

Alex


----------



## rhino2003 (Aug 18, 2006)

I said "obviously I don't make as much as you" meaning that you must make more to spend on all the gas for your scouting. I have everything I need to go hunting, just not the gas money right now to drive and scout. A month from now will be a different story and will have enough money for gas. I work hard for what money I make and don't spend my time in bars, fast food, etc. Some things came up that won't allow me to do it before season starts. I thought there might be someone nice enough to share a little info. I didn't think it would cause such a big issue. Yes I realize that hunting can be expensive, I've been doing it for years.


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

fella's,

Lets not get into a shouting match here. If you have info and want to share it then do so, otherwise just laugh it off and leave it be. This forum is for sharing information. If you want to share the share, lets leave the fighting words out....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Only two days to go. Hook a brother up and give me some info. Shoot me a PM.  :beer:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

PorkChop,
I sent you a PM giving exact locations and my plans. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank you!! This will help feed my family. If anyone else has anything keep the PMs coming. goosegrinder you are a great man!! :bowdown:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Don't know about great but willing to help fellow waterfowlers. :wink:

Alex


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am thankful you came around!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Guys are doing their homework this year. A field I got permission for 2 days before last opener already is locked up a week in advance and the farmer said he has 3 more voicemails. This is close to Bismarck.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

I could use some help in the Jamestown area. At least for friday if anybody is going out. Have school until thursday night in fargo then heading back home. Have decoys and a blind just need the birds. Could definately repay the favor later in the year. PM me if interested.


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

glad to see this forum brighten up anyhow this is my 1st season in ND i live in Whap, have the gear and dog just havent found anyone to go with if there is anyone that wants to add a little to he spread for one more hunter i am willing to travel and would be greatfulll


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Use to budget a g-ball every year for gas and incidentals, nowwww who the heck knows where it will end up.

3 weekends of scouting and a third is out the tail pipe. Explains why there will be NO cyber scouting in these neck of the woods. Can't afford to pay, can't afford to play. :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Come on 4curl I though you were better than that!! :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Some describe me as taking a daily a-hole pill for the last two weeks. dd:

Won't be fixed until the first honker falls!! :bop:

Just to be clear, I'm not better than that.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Boy, some of you guys are getting so mushy I feel like I need a hug...

uke:

On the other hand, I am so envious but still wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

No hugs til you get the acid reflex cleared up buddy :eyeroll: .


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Even then I am not sure I would be wrapping my arms around old zettler. I don't think he is use to that kind of affection (sorry Chunk doesn't count)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was just gonna say.........I would rather hug Chunk, even after the bag of black licorice!!!!!!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

You guys are making me all Misty Eyed now....and Chunk is getting Jealous!!! 

While I cannot be there, I will be thinking of you all and wish you the best and hope you all stay safe! :beer:


----------

